# Repairing cheap headset? (advice needed)



## lZKoce (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi all,

I have the following headset: Creative HS-450, I was about to change it with JVC RX700, but voted to spend the money on something else, which I will share when it arrives.  Anyhow, I have a "small" potential issue I need advice on.

This is where the wire goes in the cup: http://imageshack.com/a/img691/6/8uiv.jpg
And here is the problem: where the volume and mic control is: http://imageshack.com/a/img838/5208/8e4z.jpg . The cable housing just slipped off. The headphones are not interrupting yet, but  I can see a copper wire getting untangled.

My questions is: Is it possible to change the whole cable from the cup to the end without any volume controls? What string do I need to use on ebay to find a replacement cable? How do I open the cup?

Edit: to moderators, delete the topic. I think I found my solution. I don't have to replace the whole cable. I can remove the control station and put the wires together.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 4, 2014)

купи си нови слушалки.
ше фанеш къра да ги ремонтираш тия и няма да изтраят и 2 седмици. жиците им са толкова тънки че ти трява електорнен микроскоп да ги запоиш.
не си струва главоболията даже и да намериш резервен кабел.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 5, 2014)

Problem solved, thread closed


----------

